# Colt Maine Sesquecentennial .22 Frontier Scout



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

Picked this up a year or so ago from a guy who's dad had bought it new when issued during Maine's sesquicentennial in 1970. Been in his father's and then his safe since then and and never had a round in the chamber. The "gold" lobster was an integral part of the set when issued.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Beautiful gun!!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice:drooling:


----------

